# Finally made my art buisness an LLC!



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I've been doing art for years, but I finally took the plunge this year and make Freelance Fridge an LLC! I'm pretty excited about it. Hoping this year proves to move things further than ever before! 

Does anyone have any general advice for a newbie LLC owner?


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to hear James


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We put our 2nd biz on an LLC. I know you don't know what you don't know so you don't know wht to ask but maybe you can get some info in a couple of these links. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html 
LLC, Corporation, Partnership, Sole Proprietor & Business Entities - Nolo.com 
Tax Guru – Ker$tetter Letter


----------



## Domboslice (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey James, 

Good for you and good luck! I am in the process of filing to become and LLC myself, is there any advice you could give me on the process of doing so? Did you go through a lawyer or use a website such as legal zoom? I want to attempt to do it all myself but I am weary that I may miss something important. Also more specifically do I get a tax id number then apply to be a LLC or vice versa? Thanks!


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Binki- thanks for the links, I'll definitely be reviewing them when I have a chance.

Domboslice- I just went in and met with a business specialist at Wells Fargo. He walked me through the whole process, made it super easy. Check with your bank and I'm sure they will have someone that can help.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Congrats James,

Always great doing business with you over the years 
and everyone loves your work.

There are several advantages to being an LLC
with your taxes etc. so it should work out well.


Advice?

Save every friggen receipt.



Ed


----------



## NotWithoutPerel (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic work.

Keep it up.


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

revboyjames said:


> Well, I've been doing art for years, but I finally took the plunge this year and make Freelance Fridge an LLC! I'm pretty excited about it. Hoping this year proves to move things further than ever before!
> 
> Does anyone have any general advice for a newbie LLC owner?



Really nice work, Love vectors!!

You have a nice site too.

Good luck with it.


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you! Going good so far, just gave myself my first paycheck with taxes taken out. Feels good.


----------

